# San Luis Obispo Area: Hit and Run



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello guys,

I am a victim of a hit and run. I was in the middle of the left turn lane on the Los Osos Valley Road and Foothill Blvd intersection and all of a sudden a girl hit my left side. I wasn't badly hurt. Too bad I couldn't get her license plate number...

For those in the San Luis Obispo area, please look for either a silver corolla or civic without a right rearview mirror.

I am so lucky nothing bad happened to me. Just a road rash on my butt.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

glad to hear you're ok! 

Hit & run cowards all have a special place... you know where.... :devil:


----------

